# Ideas on where to go with my mask



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Have a look at VonJekylArt on YouTube and etsy. He has some awesome looking burlap masks and while he doesn't like to show his hand too much when it comes to mask making, you can work out what he's doing to make yours a bit more sinister. 

Bit of dark paint to look like dirt and some mangey hair would be my suggestions.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

take the mask outside and literally throw some dirt on it and rub it in.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

you can dirty it up with watered down grey acryllic paint, you can mist it with brown and black spraypaint too


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The areas where the knap of the burlap look nice and even, you should pull it apart slightly, add a few stretched out areas, smaller holes (not cutting it, use your hands to pull gently until things aren't perfectly aligned). I would also suggest getting some sandpaper (light grit), folding it over until you have a thin sort of tube shape so you can grip it around your fingers (think brass knuckles), and then scuff at the middle areas to cause some micro-abrasions to the smooth/nice looking sections. This should cause it to have some thin thread damage to the surface, and you can do it very lightly until it starts looking worn and more aged looking. 

I'd then do a few passes with a small spray bottle (one that can do a fine mist) using mostly water with a bit of dark brown/black acrylic paint. Hit the eye hole area, the neck area, the mouth areas... lightly misting and then give it a bit and see if it needs a bit more. For the edges near the neck, I could see dipping it into some dark brown/black (maybe a small bucket?) to get a worn, dirty look. Just go slow and build up the paint effect since it's easy to add a little more, but likely impossible to take away too much.


----------



## Crasher454 (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

what is underneath the burlap? is it going to be used in the dark or is there going to be a lot of lighting? if, dark, then have you considered painting the stuff under the burlap with black light reactive paint? glow in the dark paint works as well under black light & has the added benefit that it'll glow for a time when the lights go out. naturally, you'll want to get black lights.

you can also touch up the red with black light reactive paints as well. 

also don't obsess with how it looks in the light of day ... in the dark/dusk all of the details that have been fussed over won't be seen ... 

amk


----------



## ArtyRoryF (Dec 26, 2019)

Crasher454 said:


> I customized an old worn mask with some burlap to give it a scarecrow look and I feel it could be better. Anyone have some suggestions to make it even scarier? Any tips on making the burlap look worn?
> View attachment 716876


 spay a clear coat of some sort of sealer then add coffe beans in a natural way,works for me
Vonjekal art has some great videos


----------

